# Better blindfolds.



## Kenneth (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is my sugesstion:







There are holes for the eyes but those are easy to cover and then it is really good 

Seriously, a mask that covers the whole face must work fine...

But, as Daniel Hermansson, who has got a beard, pointed out at SveKub, a good blindfold must also work for people that has got a huge beard or a large mustach.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 11, 2008)

funny

But it is a good idea, if only because it covers the lower portion of the eyes. If you cheat, you can only look out the bottom of your eyelids. Therefore, a good blindfold would cover not only the eyes but possibly extend down to the cheek. Then, there would be no opportunity for cheating in BLD.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 12, 2008)

I would stop blindsolving if I got to wear that!


----------



## SD14 (Mar 13, 2008)

why not just give them a ski mask and sew something over the eyes


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 13, 2008)

Diving mask, remove the glas and put a piece of stiff paper in it's place.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 14, 2008)

What is wrong with those we uses today? As long as the judge put his hand/paper over the cube, then the problem is solved (and hopefully the cube without cheating).


----------



## Pedro (Mar 14, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> What is wrong with those we uses today? As long as the judge put his hand/paper over the cube, then the problem is solved (and hopefully the cube without cheating).



then why use the blindfold? if the judge is going to keep the hand/paper there all the time...


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 14, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong with those we uses today? As long as the judge put his hand/paper over the cube, then the problem is solved (and hopefully the cube without cheating).
> ...



So you don't get contact with the audience.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 14, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> What is wrong with those we uses today? As long as the judge put his hand/paper over the cube, then the problem is solved (and hopefully the cube without cheating).



Would you like to be the one holding the paper for a 20 minutes 5x5x5 BLD?

or a 40 cube multi attempt...


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess there are no one who will try to do 40 multi bld yet. 
We could problably find something to hold a paper. Something like a fishing rod... But wearing that is probably making the audience laugh, and you lose your consentration.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 16, 2008)

The ordinary blindfolds are equally silly, we are just used to them. Whatever we choose to use instead we will get used to in time


----------



## MistArts (Mar 20, 2008)

Goggles will work great!


----------



## ROOT (Mar 29, 2008)

im all with better blindfolds, but id rather use a regular old blindfold that is easy to find (walmart) than something thats not as common. goggles could do, but holding a piece of paper under isnt that hard to do. youd have to stand there anyway if your judging.


----------

